# Cumulative Update (KB3201845) Released For Version 1607



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can read about it and see its changelog here and here.

Some things to be aware of before installing it:

The "Preparing to install updates" progress may stall for several minutes before it finishes.

The "Getting Windows ready - Don't turn off your computer" process may stall for several minutes before it finishes and the computer restarts.

If this happens to you, be patient and DON'T do a hard shut down. Allow the entire update progress to finish.

It will update Windows 10 version 1607 to *build 14393.479*

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Right on the heels of the KB3201845 cumulative update, the KB3206632 cumulative update was released today.

It updates Internet Explorer to *11.0.38*

It updates Windows 10 version 1607 to *build 14393.576*

The same as above applies, so be patient.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

After installing this update, I had to update CCLeaner to 25.5902 64 bit as the version I had would run under the updated version of Windows 10.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure takes a long time to do these updates Over 3 hours for me.... My Windows 7 monthly only took 20 min. this month.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, mine got up to 95% and then a hour or so later it finished, to be restarted.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's why I mentioned the long delays.
Some people get impatient and abort the update progress or do a hard shut-down.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

